# Favorite Vivaldi Opera



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Pick your favorite of the ones selected. If you got one not on the list, please choose other and mention it.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Only really know Ercole sul Termodonte, and I rather love it. Some lovely tenor arias in it.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I must admit I've never listened to or even known any of the titles of Vivaldi's operas. I will have to check a few out.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hard to choose between _Orlando Furioso, Ercole _and _Farnace_. I chose _Ercole _because I've heard it more often.

_La verità in cimento _has got some lovely arias. I recommend this highlights disc (I thought I was buying the whole opera but I think this is great):


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Hard to choose between Orlando Furioso, Ercole and Farnace. I chose Ercole because I've heard it more often.

I'm of a similar thinking. I have greatly enjoyed _Orlando Furioso, Bajazet_, and _Juditha Triumphans_... but I'm probably most familiar/enamored of _Ercole sul Termodonte_.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Collecting the wonderful Naive series as they are released, my two favorites so far:
-Orlando Finto Pazzo
-La Verita in Cimento


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... I love the Naive Vivaldi releases as well... except that they have the dorkiest damn covers... like a high fashion shoot gone terribly wrong.

That _Orlando finto pazzo_ looks like Nosferatu meets Karl Lagerfeld.:lol:


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Dorilla in Tempe


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I prefer Juditha triumphans the most. As with Handel it is actually the oratorios I like better than the operas, perhaps it is the choral nature or the works or they are more focused, less a rambling story. Of the operas I have heard, I think _Ottone in Villa_ is my preference as it seemed a little more downbeat, less bouncy baroque, although it has a bonkers plot. I'm not sure I could tell his operas apart in a blind listening test though. ;~)


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

mud said:


> Dorilla in Tempe


Oh, and I was just reading that this is Vivaldi's personal favorite too...

Farnace and Juditha Triumphans are his most often recorded ones, though.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I really like Griselda; I only know the Spinosi recording, but it's excellent.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Oratorio Juditha triumphans has such magically slow strolling alto-arias, cool & hot at the same time, as if one is dwelling in an huge palazzo on one Venezia's canals during a summer siesta.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey, we need more votes in this poll! Please vote Vivaldi opera fans!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, Orlando Furioso.
( with Horne)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I do love "Bajazet", but I'm not sure if it counts, being mostly a pastiche.

I would pick "L'incoronazione di Dario", an opera that is not very popular in terms of number of recordings, but it's full of wonderful music:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Not so familiar with Vivaldi's operas. I'll get to them when I've completed my Handel opera collection. 

Nonetheless, I'll cast my vote for Il Giustino - principally for the beautiful aria "Vedro con mio diletto", which I adore (when performed well).

Spotify link:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

This might as well be a poll on which Vivaldi operas we have even heard of.

Even with my regular opera travels I seldom come across them, although I'd sure like to hear and see them if I get the chance. Just checked with Operabase.com. None scheduled anywhere in the world for the coming season (although their listings outside of major houses are patchy.)


----------

